# Does a blackwater tank neeed more light?



## Moose-Factory (Mar 13, 2015)

So, I'm setting up my 85 g. I'm currently soaking several pieces of driftwood in it before I set it up. The water has drastically changed and turned darker. 

When I first put the water in the tank, the room and tank was very bright with all my tank lights on. Now that the tannins have begun leaching out of the wood in earnest, not only the tank but the whole room is much darker.

I like how the tank looks, and I may keep it as a blackwater tank eventually. But if I do, will I need to increase my lighting? Or does the dimmer, darker blackwater actually not have any effect on plant photosynthesis (ie, is the the apparent dim light level in the tank and room simply how it appears, or an illusion). Thanks!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Well,in my view many fishes would love the black water look.
Depending on plant's you wish to grow, the lighting being used, the plant's could perform fairly well.
Plant's like crypt's,anubia,java fern, anacharis, perform well with very little light but grow too painfully slow for some folks.
Would stick with low light plant's for Black water type theme were it me.
Especially for low tech you indicate the tank is going to be.= NON CO2


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

That color will lighten in a while(months before completion) if your not adding any blackwater treatment to it.


----------



## Moose-Factory (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok thanks. So just to be clear, less light is indeed reaching the plants in a blackwater tank than a clearwater tank with equal light setups, yes?

Is there some formula or conversion table to adjust lighting to offset or compensate for this difference in light levels, if you'd like to keep your lighting the same as it was in clear water? Or just eyeball it ; )?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Moose-Factory said:


> Ok thanks. So just to be clear, less light is indeed reaching the plants in a blackwater tank than a clearwater tank with equal light setups, yes
> Is there some formula or conversion table to adjust lighting to offset or compensate for this difference in light levels, if you'd like to keep your lighting the same as it was in clear water? Or just eyeball it ; )?


 
Would take some expierimenting.
With tannin stained water,one could maybe use a bit more light than one could in clear water but too much light and not enough CO2 to compensate ,would eventually lead to less plant growth and more algae in both cases.


----------

